# PCola Beach Pier?



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Has anybody been catching anything lately?? Kings? Can I get a good report?


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

last few times ive been its spanish and king as usual just a little slower than normal from all the heat and wacky weather.


----------



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

King have been slow everywhere, short morning runs with a couple of fish here and there though... Sept/oct it will be on.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

i should be hitting the pier today. ill report.


----------

